# Nothin Matters 12-29-11



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Well we finally had a chance for our crew to get offshore and it was worth the wait. A beautiful December day with about 1 ft seas. We began the day amberjack fishing and man were they hungry. My dad and I had caught about 30 mullet the day before and they were like candy. Thanks to those, we made real quick work of our 7 man amberjack limit. We decided to skip the scamp fishing and head offshore to prospect some new deep drop areas. The bite was actually pretty slow but the fish turned on later in the afternoon. We must have hit 6 or 7 spots in a row with nothing to show and then we began picking a few here and there. We caught 8 nice golden tiles and around 14 groupers with some grey tiles, scorpionfish and one lone longtail sea bass to ad to the box. This was the first trip on our boat since October and man was it great to get back out there! 

View attachment 36984

Here's Al Jackson with a sore back and a nice jack

View attachment 36985

A triple header on a heck of a drop

View attachment 36986

Picture yesterday at the dock before cleaning


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report and nice haul!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Jake!!! those are some stud AJs!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Some good eatin right there


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Capt. Jake!! Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, now that is a mess of fish!
Good job guys!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool ! And Jake Happy New Year to you and yours ! :notworthy:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a nice haul. Thanks for the report.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------

